# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  клиент-серверный вариант windows server 2008 x64

## Myero

Доброе утро. история такова: На предприятие был куплен сервер, планировалось установка клиент-серверного варианта работы(будут пользователи из интернета). так же было преобретено официальное 1с предприятие 8.2, с ключами на 5 сетевых пользователей. Но... Совершенно забыли про ключ для сервера, посмотрев цену сейчас , ахнули и задумались )) с горем пополам всё установили(windows server 2008 r2 x64, sql 2008 r2, 1с 8.2 (толстый клиент и сам сервер) ). вопрос заключается в лицензиях: естественно без  ключа  не работает ничего, но втыкаешь в сервер ключ на 5 пользователей , сервер начинает работать. включаешь этот же ключ на Рабочую станцию , базы с сервера отлично открываются, но только на этом компьютере. Как раздать на других 4 пользователя с помощью сервера лицензий потому что никто не видет этот ключ по сети? сам сервер лицензий hasp  устанавливали как на сервер с win2008r2 так и на рабочую станцию, эффект одинаковый, работает только там где есть этот ключ. опять таки пробовалось как с кряком для серверного ключа так и без, изменений нет.
Кто знает подскажите

----------


## Mechanicuss

Стандартное поведение когда ключи не раздаются по сети, т.е. на машине, где воткнут физически ключ, не запущен менеджер лицензий (который собственно и раздает лицензии по сети). Скачать можно здесь http://www.aladdin-rd.ru/support/dow...=3746&fid=9810
На машинах, где установлена 1с, в файле "nethasp.ini" (c:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\conf\nethasp.ini) в разделе [NH_TCPIP] дописать:

NH_SERVER_ADDR = Адрес машины, где стоит ключ
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled

Счастье должно привалить.

И еще... помнится во время установки сервера инсталлер спросил, раздавать ли лицензии с сервера... может здесь собака порылась.





> опять таки пробовалось как с кряком для серверного ключа так и без, изменений нет


 вот здесь таки не понятно, что имелось в виду. Если действительно проблема не со стороны 1с, и вышеуказанные действия не помогут - смотри настройки фаервола.

----------

Myero (16.08.2011)

----------


## Myero

> вот здесь таки не понятно, что имелось в виду.


 смысл в том, что - для чего нужен ключ на сервер? если и без него работает 1с-сервер,  следит за пользователями создает базы, настраивает кластер и так далее.

----------


## RedEyes

Для Платформы ключ нужен... сервер иногда тоже просит, но не знаю в каких случаях, у меня 3 раза из 4 сервер настраивался без ключа...

----------


## SinnerTaho

sql версия 1с сервера позволяет подключать до 12-ти пользователей. поэтому если у вас 5 клиентов - то все будет прекрасно работаю.

----------


## Myero

Т е , если больше 12 клиентов, то будет запрашиваться серверный ключ?Сама windows server и SQL лицензии, обновляются как и положено. И такой еще вопрос, когда устанавливаешь на пользовательский комп 1с предприятие, просто отказываешься от установки хаспа, работает на ура. С одного компа открывалось по 10 баз, причем параллельно этому в этих же базах работали и другие пользователи. Так и должно быть?

----------


## cj512

ну важно сколько баз открыто. Ключ ХАСП выдает лицензию на запуск платформы.
Странно, что без установки драйвера ключа у вас запускается 1с. Может раньше стояли драйвера для ключика. У вас ключ в Диспетчере устройст определяется?

----------


## Myero

Ключик в компьютер не засовываешь, драйвера хаспа не устанавливаешь, компьютеры были полностью чистые, (новенькие) при первом открытии базы с сервера (клиентсерверный вариант)говорится что не обнаружена лицензия, и спрашивается мол нужна или не нужна, говоришь что не нужна и мол отключить ее. И база нормально открывается. Однако совсем недавно на одном компе (на нем раньше уже стояла1с) просто объявилось что лицензии нет, и возможность только перезагрузить или закрыть базу, засунули туда ключ выданный 1с и все заработало. Вынимаешь говорится что нет лицензии. Вот и все дела, честно говоря хрень какая то. Впринципе то все работает, ничего не раздрожает и не тупит, но всетаки интересно что за хрень с лицензиями

----------


## avm3110

> Ключик в компьютер не засовываешь, драйвера хаспа не устанавливаешь, компьютеры были полностью чистые, (новенькие) при первом открытии базы с сервера (клиентсерверный вариант)говорится что не обнаружена лицензия, и спрашивается мол нужна или не нужна, говоришь что не нужна и мол отключить ее. И база нормально открывается.


о-о-о-о-о.. мли-и-и-и-н.. Как оказывается просто ломать 1Ску.. нужно просто честно отвечать на все вопросы - "а лицензия мне не нужна" и после этого всё работает:dance:

Ну надо же.. Как всё элементарно.. А мужики ведь - не знают.. Пишут кряки.. заморачиваются с покупкой ключей :mad: - а нужно всего лишь произнести "крибле крабле бум-с" (тьфу) - "лицензия не нужна"...:rolleyes:

----------


## starplus

у меня проблема с ошибкой 11001.

Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой
Ошибка получения IP адреса по символическому адресу:
Server_addr=tcp://имя компа:1560 descr=Ошибка сетевого доступа к серверу
(Windows Sockets – 11001 (0x0002AF9). Этот хост неизвестен. ) line=567 file=Scr\DataExchangeTcpClientlmpl.cpp

Интересно то, что в рамках офисной сети все работает. а при удаленном доступе через 3G не работает. при этом выдает в ошибке не IP адрес, а имя компа, хотя в настройках прописываю именно IP. 

где я напортачил?

----------


## Myero

По поводу 3 g не знаю, но подобная ситуация была когда подключал удаленку с провайдера который конкурировал с моим провайдером, 2 дня звонков и заработало, при этом за эти 2 дня ничего не было изменено на самом сервере. А в качестве возможных причин, проверь фаерволы и брендмауеры, а так же возможные блокировки домена...

---------- Post added at 05:40 ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 ----------




> о-о-о-о-о.. мли-и-и-и-н.. Как оказывается просто ломать 1Ску.. нужно просто честно отвечать на все вопросы - "а лицензия мне не нужна" и после этого всё работает:dance:
> 
> Ну надо же.. Как всё элементарно.. А мужики ведь - не знают.. Пишут кряки.. заморачиваются с покупкой ключей :mad: - а нужно всего лишь произнести "крибле крабле бум-с" (тьфу) - "лицензия не нужна"...:rolleyes:


Можешь не верить, но так оно и есть !  Иначе бы не создавал эту тему ! И не спрашивал что за хребет с ними

----------


## starplus

на входе стоит роутер. при его исключении ничего не меняется, порты в нем прописаны, ftp и все остальное исправно проходит. считаю, что дело не в нем.
брендмауэр вырублен даже служба. 
есть антивирус Аваст. но ведь при всем этом комплекте внутри сетки работает.
в SQL пока прописаны доступы со всех IP *.*.*.*

про блокировки домена - не понял.

в настройках стоит, что комп не входит в домен... может в этом траблы?

больше всего напрягает, что в инфо об ошибке выводит не IP, а именно полное имя компьютера.

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 ----------

и имхуется мне, что 3g ни при чем. по проводам тоже не работает. мне надо, чтобы бух к базе из дома подключался...

----------


## Myero

то что комп не входит  домен особо роли не играет.  у меня подключается из той же внутренней сети компы не подключенные к домену, также некоторые их дома подключатся  через впн,  все норм. Попробуй поэксперементировать с компом пользователя ( возможно когда то на нем стояли кряки 1с, и серв тупо не пускает из за них). Проверь: принеси его комп к себе (в домен) , или наоборот свой (который входит в 1с бухгалтерию) к нему... (лучше второй вариант),  так определишь в чем различия.

----------


## starplus

> через впн,  все норм....    Проверь: принеси его комп к себе (в домен) , или наоборот свой (который входит в 1с бухгалтерию) к нему... (лучше второй вариант),  так определишь в чем различия.


Про VPN идея хорошая. Думал над этим. Как ее реализовать? У Вас программмный вариант или аппаратный? 

Компы потаскаем - поглядим - тоже спасибо.

----------


## Myero

VPN настроена на том же сервере, что и 1с и sql средствами win 2008,при правильной настройке все работает отлично. (довольно важное замечание над которым я бился наверное неделю и считал что впн не работает это то что из локалки по впн не подключиьтся, т.е. проверить работоспособность можно только извне). сам сервак = Proliant DL360R07 E5620 (Rack1U XeonQC 2.4Ghz(12Mb)/3x4GbR2D/P410iwFBWC(512Mb/RAID5)/4x300Gb15k/SFF/2xGigEth/1xRPS460HE/1 проц(up 2)/8 ядер). все работает.. dns adds и dhsp стоит на другом (стареньком компе). Делал так , потому что  при установке SQL ругался на то что dns стоит на этом же компе, и действительно все начинало крайне не стабильно  работать когда скуль пожирал больше 80% памяти.

----------


## kaluganin

не совпадения имени сервера с именем центрального сервера 1С

----------


## gekelbery

Попробуй USB Redirector или USB over Ethernet, они позволяют пошарить флешку с ключом по сети

----------


## Myero

Решилось следующим образом, установили серверный  кряк, поменяли с 5 на 10пользователей лицензию и туда же воткнули, а в 1с сервер менеджер в свойствах базы поставили галочку, мол раздавать лицензии. В итоге все работает. Как только разбогатеем и в год будем иметь лишние 70к постараемся исправить) хотя к тому времени боюсь надо будет уже второй сервак покупать, для зеркалирования

----------


## Alex-2012

т.к. стоит роутер нужно в файле \WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts - прописать ip сервера (1С) и его имя и установить на машинах Sentinel HASP Run-time -  проблема решена,  ключ на всех машинах видится. :)
- проверено на клиент серверном варианте (1й сервер -MS Win Server 2003+1c; 2й - MS Win Server 2008R2 + MS SQL) - база 10гиг - полёт номальный.

[QUOTE=starplus;185367]на входе стоит роутер. при его исключении ничего не меняется, порты в нем прописаны, ftp и все остальное исправно проходит. считаю, что дело не в нем.
брендмауэр вырублен даже служба. 
есть антивирус Аваст. но ведь при всем этом комплекте внутри сетки работает.
в SQL пока прописаны доступы со всех IP *.*.*.*

----------

